# 5D III RAW Import problem in Mac OSX Mountain Lion



## pgsdeepak (Mar 29, 2013)

Got my 5D Mark III a couple of days back. I took a few pictures in RAW-JPEG. While I tried to down load, it launches EOS Utility(latest version) and hangs. I tried the same CF card on 40D and it was able to import without problem. I tried other softwares like Picasa, Adobe Bridge, iPhoto, Picasa and Adobe are not able to connect to the camera. EOS Utility is able to connect and I was able to remotely control the camera and take photos. I was able to download JPEG only files as well. But when it comes to Raw, the software goes unresponsive and loses connection. Once in a while everything works fine as well (even RAW), that is the strange part
Is it a known problem? or should I return the camera. Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## applecider (Mar 29, 2013)

Have you run software update?

I'm pretty sure there have been raw compatibility updates. Start here. http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5371 and go to support downloads if you need to.

I recall also updating adobe bridge don't have URL handy but it is on adobe site or update server.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Mar 29, 2013)

I can open the raw files, view and edit them in iPhoto as well as PS CS5 (view in Bridge too). Just that its not able to connect to the camera and download the files. All my softwares are up-to-date as well as far as I could see. EOS Utility connects, but cant download RAW (it worked twice though. but hangs most of the time and crashes).


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 30, 2013)

pgsdeepak said:


> I can open the raw files, view and edit them in iPhoto as well as PS CS5 (view in Bridge too). Just that its not able to connect to the camera and download the files. All my softwares are up-to-date as well as far as I could see. EOS Utility connects, but cant download RAW (it worked twice though. but hangs most of the time and crashes).



Try opening Image Capture and see if that recognizes the camera... worth a try! : )

Graham


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2013)

Eos utility automatically opens when I connect the 5DIII to any of my Macs with the latest operating system, and I can download to it. But, it is a bit flaky so I quit it and download to iPhoto. I haven't figured out how to extract RAW files directly from iPhoto so I use Spotlight to locate the .CR2 files, then transfer the ones I want to a folder to be opened by PS for processing. 

However, I am not using the Eos utility that came with the disk for the camera but my old version, which I updated with a download from Canon to make it compatible with the latest MacOS. Maybe your Eos software is an old version. Look for the update on the Canon site. I updated some time ago and recall it might have been difficult to find and I found the right link by Googling for it.


----------



## kyamon (Mar 30, 2013)

Had a similar issue (also with a 5Diii) - for me, downloading directly into LR4 worked flawlessly, but the canon utility just crashed. An update of the Canon software did it - the one on the disk that came with the camera was outdated and had compatibility issues with mountain lion. 
For the update I manually deleted all the old versions and installed the new ones. No idea if that is necessary, but it worked...


----------



## pgsdeepak (Mar 30, 2013)

I have the latest EOS Utility. Its working fine. My 40D works fine. When I connect the 5D, it sometimes get hung, sometimes it downloads a few photos and then gets disconnected..Same thing happens with Adobe Bridge too. may be a camera issue. I am going to return it and exchange for another one.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2013)

pgsdeepak said:


> I have the latest EOS Utility. Its working fine. My 40D works fine. When I connect the 5D, it sometimes get hung, sometimes it downloads a few photos and then gets disconnected..Same thing happens with Adobe Bridge too. may be a camera issue. I am going to return it and exchange for another one.



The ~30 Mb file size from the 5DIII is presumably larger than from the 10.1 Mpixel 40D. Could that be the problem? Downloading is slow on the latest MacBook Pro top of the range.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you open Image Capture while the camera is connected, it lets you specify which program should automatically open when the camera connects ( or none). Image Capture let's you download the files to a folder of your choice if you don't want to use iPhoto. 
I use Aperture for import. I find EOS Utility inferior to any other option on the Mac.


----------

